# 9" SouthBend Lathe In Victoria For Sale



## terry_g (Jan 14, 2022)

There is a nice SouthBend 9" lathe that comes well equipped for sale 
on the BC Auction page under tools. 


			BC Auction
		

I can't post a direct link as they don't seem to work.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2022)

Current bid $1852


----------



## terry_g (Jan 21, 2022)

Its at $3100 with 18 hours to go.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 21, 2022)

Any catch the sold price? I saw $3300 earlier this afternoon.


----------

